# Survey 9mm Cheap Target Ammo



## ctrcs

Most people either use or have used the cheaper Target ammo. Of the many kinds, these 5 seem to be the most used: Federal Champion 115 gr, Winchester White Box 115 gr, Remington UMC 115 gr, Tula Ammo 115gr & Blazer 115 gr. Tell me what you use and specifically don't use and why.


----------



## berettatoter

I like the Remington UMC and the Blazer Brass ammo of that list the best. The Winchester White Box really dirties up my guns, but performs good enough. I don't like to shoot steel cased in any gun except my Com-Bloc ones. I usually shoot Wolf, Silver or Brown Bear, but not Tula.


----------



## clockworkjon

I use Federal and Winchester because they're cheap and not too dirty. Tried Remington but my M&P didn't like it and it sparked a lot. Haven't tried Blazer or Tula but from everything I've heard Tula is crap.

I actually just ordered 1000 rounds of 115gr from freedommunitions.com for $167 w/shipping. If you order by Vday and use the code "first10" you get 10% off. They used to make the remanufactured ammo for USA Ammo until recently. Now they're on their own.


----------



## rhodco

Here are my current choices for bulk ammo by the case:

Sellier & Bellot : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1280 fps
Federal Range & Target : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1180 fps
PMC Bronze : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1150 fps 
PRVI Partisan : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1148 fps 

They are all cheap by the case, and the bottom 3 are preferred for IDPA competition because the recoil is minimum.


----------



## cclaxton

rhodco said:


> Here are my current choices for bulk ammo by the case:
> 
> Sellier & Bellot : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1280 fps
> Federal Range & Target : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1180 fps
> PMC Bronze : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1150 fps
> PRVI Partisan : 9mm 115 GR FMJ Muzzle Velocity : 1148 fps
> 
> They are all cheap by the case, and the bottom 3 are preferred for IDPA competition because the recoil is minimum.


Do you find that the PMC, PRVI and S&B leave black residue inside your gun....more than other brands such as Blazer or Lawman?
CC


----------



## manta

I use blazer brass £20 for 100 in the UK.


----------



## berettabone

I have used WWB in 9mm, and currently use it in .380, and .40.....no problems, and I really do not notice any more residue than other brands.....


----------



## DJ Niner

I currently use a lot of the Federal Champion from Walmart for range blasting/practice and informal competitions; in the newer 100-pack boxes it is the least-expensive yet reliable and fairly accurate stuff that I will feed my Glocks. Note on the box says don't use it in ported or compensated weapons, so I don't.

The CCI Blazer (original aluminum-case) and Blazer Brass (brass case) stuff is more accurate and slightly more powerful, but costs 10%-20% more. I will usually use the original Blazer for outdoor competitions, so I won't be concerned about losing brass in the grass/mud/snow (the aluminum cases are not reloadable). I've found the CCI Blazer ammo is the most consistent and accurate factory-loaded 9mm ammo in my Glocks, makes minimum power for IDPA (even in the subcompacts), and it's very reliable. The Glock factory uses it for testing Glocks and providing the fired cases for ballistic I.D. (little brown envelope in your Glock's box). Good stuff, and I'd use it all the time if I could get it as cheaply as the Champion.

I use the double-stacked 100-round green/white boxes of Remington/UMC jacketed hollow point ammo in many of my guns for testing their reliability with JHP ammo, defensive training, and some competitions. It is accurate, reliable, and the only reasonably-priced JHP ammo that I can find locally. I will not use the yellow-box UMC FMJ ammo, as I have seen many functioning problems with it in other folks' weapons, and the accuracy seems to be below average as well.

I have used the Winchester White Box value-pack 100 rounds boxes on and off for many years; it seems to be mostly decent stuff, but its accuracy seems to be hit-and-miss, shooting very well in some guns and rather poorly in others. If you use it, check the rounds carefully as you load your magazines, as many examples of deformed bullets and/or cases have turned-up in the last year or so among folks who use a lot of it.


I won't use imported steel-cased pistol ammo in any of my handguns. Not worth the buck or two per box saved, in my opinion, based on functioning and accuracy problems I have (personally) seen (and also heard of) in some weapons.


----------



## ctrcs

Very Good Report DJ. Thanks.


----------



## rhodco

Doesn't matter to me if they are dirty. I clean it all away every other week or so.


----------



## cwl1862

I use what ever I can find on sale WW, Rem, Fed, AM Eagle, Blazer, Blazer Brass. There all really about the same. But no tula, Brown or Silver bear all too dirty for my liking


----------



## Brevard13

I usually just use the Federal Premium $18 for a box of 100 of thre .40 and like $15 for a box of 100 of 9mm. I like the Winchester that comes 100 rounds to the white box. It isn't much more the FP. Blazer have seen to work pretty good for me. My wife put some Remington through her M&P. had a bit of a kick and alot of flame out of the end, but no malfunctions. 

Like I said I stick with Federal premium FMJ for range and practice. Federal Premium low recoil hollowpoints for SD


----------



## Blade

I use the Federal Champion 115gr FMJ, because the local Wally World sells them in 100 round value packs for $19. That's the cheapest I can get anywhere.


----------



## ctrcs

Walmart raised most of their ammo prices today here in FL. Most went up $1 per box.


----------



## DJ Niner

ctrcs said:


> Walmart raised most of their ammo prices today here in FL. Most went up $1 per box.


Well, if ammo went up there, it'll be going up in other Walmarts, too. I was in one of the local WMs tonight, but I didn't go near the Sporting Goods as I was in a rush to get home (snowstorm on the way).


----------



## Vince_K

Blazer Brass and Federal, from WalMart, because its cheap.


----------



## Charles1951

I like CCI Lawman, Federal Champion, and WWB in that order.


----------



## ctrcs

I used to use the Federal Champion, but I believe that it is much weaker now and much less accurate than S&B, Magtech and even WWB. I E-mailed Federal, but have not received a response. All three of my 9s perform worse with the Champion.


----------



## kj4963

I usually use the federal champion and PMC would be second, haven't noticed much of a difference between the two.


----------



## ares338

I have used all of these in my LC9 and M&P 9c except Tula and they perform fine. I haven't figured which one is the dirtiest because I clean after I shoot (it beats mowing the grass). Mostly I use Federal and Winchester White Box.


----------



## DragonLord

Federal Champion because of Federal's reputation, and the fact that they are the cheapest 9mm ammo I can get. The local Wal Mart sells the 100 round value pack for $19.95.


----------



## SigmaBoy

Same here, Champs for me. Sometimes I'll get the 100 pack UMC HPs for range too.


----------



## Cornelius

The Winchester White Box really dirties up my guns, but performs good enough. I don't like to shoot steel cased in any gun except my Com-Bloc ones.


----------



## Ricky59

I like the WWB ..
100 round value box is 23 bucks at our walmart..


----------



## lamrith

I just ran a 250rnd box of UMC yellow box FMJ's from Wallmart thru my M&P and had 3-4 misfeeds. The rounds looked 1/16" shorter overall than the Federal FMJ I had left over from previous outing..


----------



## SteveC

I like the Blazer brass and Sellier & Bellot best, Fed is fine, WWB okay. I've run Tula and Silver Bear through my 9mm without a problem, but like others I prefer not to shoot steel except through Com-Bloc guns like IJ-70 Mak pistol and SKS rifle.


----------



## Kustom_efekt

DragonLord said:


> Federal Champion because of Federal's reputation, and the fact that they are the cheapest 9mm ammo I can get. The local Wal Mart sells the 100 round value pack for $19.95.


This is also my plinking ammo of choice


----------



## WilliamC

Like the Winchester White Box 9MM and also PMC. Have not liked the Federal Champions that much, alot of deformed and damaged bullets, and I seem to get a lot of fliers with them, only use them when I can't get anything else.


----------



## SigP229R

I voted other since I just bought 200 rounds from freedom munitions and it was about the same price as TulAmmo (which nearly got me run off the range) they had some silly idea it caused fires. Anyway it's steel cased and all the freedom munitions stuff I saw was brass. Even the reman 40S&W I bought looks like new man.


----------



## SteveC

SigP229R said:


> I voted other since I just bought 200 rounds from freedom munitions and it was about the same price as TulAmmo (which nearly got me run off the range) they had some silly idea it caused fires. Anyway it's steel cased and all the freedom munitions stuff I saw was brass. Even the reman 40S&W I bought looks like new man.


I've tried all three of their products - new, reman and "Blaster" (described as "blemished" or otherwise just not suitable for selling as new) and it all shot fine. Both in 9mm and .45acp. Seems like a pretty good deal, though their prices have been creeping up a little and aren't quite as good a deal as they used to be compared to what I can often find by careful sale-hunting.


----------



## lamrith

Palmetto arms free shipping bonanza.. Magtech 9mm, $10.99/box of 50, free ship, no tax... SOLD!


----------



## SteveC

lamrith said:


> Palmetto arms free shipping bonanza.. Magtech 9mm, $10.99/box of 50, free ship, no tax... SOLD!


Recently tried Magtech, shot 250 through my G19. Performed very well and probably the cleanest I've ever seen. And just ordered 1000 rounds of it from Palmetto - Free shipping rocks!


----------



## lamrith

I grabbed 500 myself, and tlr4 and 2 boxes of critical defense, and, and, and...


----------



## bill111444

I second the Federal champion at wall Mart, 100 round value pack for $19.95...you can't find ammo any cheaper. Now all they have to do is keep it stocked.


----------



## skullfr

Like Berattatoter,I use silver bear exclusively though.I never had a FTF or any ammo problem,but Wolf wont work in my cz-82.When my fingers came away filthy from handling the ammo I quit.The silver bear is so close to my main carry of hornady critical defense I see no reason to change.I stay away from wally world as much as possible and support my local GS who gives me a good deal.


----------



## qwiksdraw

If you find a box of Estate ammo try it. You will feel and hear the difference, this ammo kicks. It is accurate and shoots clean, too. It's not the easiest to find.


----------



## rjinga

Blade said:


> I use the Federal Champion 115gr FMJ, because the local Wally World sells them in 100 round value packs for $19. That's the cheapest I can get anywhere.


Ditto.


----------



## twocold

*I'd stay away from Tula*

I would not recommend Tula in any caliber... They are extremely hot loads that spew fire like a dragon and run horrendously dirty.... :smt074

Personally I prefer Winchester white box because it's been the most consistent out of any of the 9mm target rounds that I've shot. I'm thinking of trying my own loads with 125gr Montana Gold JHP for target and comp loads. They are useless for defense but from what i've heard consistent and reliable as hell for target and competition loads, and $120.00 for 1k bullets. I plan on using CCI primers, winchester brass and I'm still experimenting with powders. I want to run a hot powder but at relatively low pressure to try and gain an edge in competition as far as lesser recoil for quicker target acquisition..... and now that i read it all it looks like im trying to hijack the thread  sry....


----------



## beretta9mm

I voted other, i'm new to shooting and have been using Independence ammo. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

If I could get it, I'd shoot the Remmington UMC all the time, it's the cheapest where I live and I've had no issues at all- 2nd choice would be Federal Champion, it's $2 more / 100a, but has also been flawless for me.....

The only Winchesterr I've shot was "white box" that was labeled "9mm NATO" and I had a few FTP's, but I'd give it another shot (pun intended)...

In my experience, Blazer Brass is the worst of the ones thati'very shot; lots of FTP's & FTP's; I won't buy it again!


----------



## numbertwo

Blazer 124gr. It's the cheapest ammo that wont jam in my mags. $15/50ct


----------



## RugerP95

I use the Winchester white box and the Federal ammo. Cheap....and they go pop when I pull the trigger.


----------



## genesis

If you have to buy ammo, it's hard to be able to afford to shoot enough to stay accurate and proficient (and don't forget the fun factor!). Even if you reload, the cost of jacketed or cast bullets can get expensive, and you really don't save very much. I cast my own bullets and recycle the lead from my sand trap on my pistol range. So my only recurring costs are powder and primers. Cost me approximately $2.00 to reload a box of 38's. If you can't recover your lead, buying scrap lead is still way cheaper than buying jacketed or cast bullets. I just bought 500 pounds of wheel weights at $0.68 a pound. I was able to recover 350 pounds of good bullet casting lead from that. So the actual price per pound of my $340 investment in lead was $0.97 per pound ($340/350=$0.97). I shoot 148 grain wadcutters. So 1000 wadcutters cost me approximately $20.50 (((148/7000) X .97) X 1000 = $20.50) That's about 1/3 the cost of buying cast bullets, and way, way cheaper than buying jacketed bullets. Now here's the kicker. You really don't save anything. Ya just shoot a heck of a lot more ! That's what makes it worth my time. And time is one thing I have plenty of now that I retired on April 24th. I shoot around 500 rounds a week or approximately 26,000 rounds per year, at a cost of just over $1000. That's pretty cheap for that much FUN! Heck, some peoples phone bill is greater than that. So if you have the time and inclination, try bullet casting and reloading.

Don <><


----------



## lamrith

I did the reload numbers last month, reloading my own ammo, 9mm FMJ 115g box of 50, re-using my brass, $6.97. And that cost if for components bought locally after tax. Compared to $9.99+tax (10.97 otd) IF you can find it at wallmart. Thats $4.00/box saved or 40%. That is considerable savings. I have been shooting 350rnds/month, after a year reloading would save $336, that is quite a ways towards paying off a reloading set-up. Of if you already have a set-up, it means instead of buying 4200rounds of factory, you could make 6600rounds yourself for the same price..

I dooo like the lead casting pricing, however my local indoor ranges do not allow lead rounds :-/


----------



## DJ Niner

I have a couple of reloading presses, including a progressive one, but I rarely use them nowadays. I find I have less time available to do recreational things, and factory 9mm ammo is cheap enough that the only way you can get the price comparison to work-out is if you value your time at $0. Even if I figure my time at minimum-wage price, the factory ammo is cheaper, and then I can more productively use the time previously spent loading ammo (by going to the range and shooting it). :mrgreen:

I still save most of my brass, and the presses aren't for sale yet, but reloading jacketed bullets for 9mm and .38 just doesn't make financial sense right now. Now the .44 Magnum is another story; if I didn't reload for my .44, I couldn't afford to shoot it more than a couple of times a year. I usually stock-up on components a little bit at a time, wait until winter, and some weekend when I get snowed-in, I fire-up the Dillon press and put out 400-500 rounds of .44 JHPs and another 500 cast-lead target loads. That much .44 ammo used to last me a couple of years, but ever since the local indoor range opened, I find myself shooting a lot more often. Sometimes I run out before winter sets in again...


----------



## NMpops

Mostly I shoot either Federal American Eagle or Wolf. I've shot thousand of the Wolf ammo, cheap and works great.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat

Blazer 9mm 115gr $10.95 x 50 on sale.

If I ever get back to reloading that would be cheaper. Til then... Blazer and Winchester.


----------



## KMX

rhodco said:


> Doesn't matter to me if they are dirty. I clean it all away every other week or so.


I agree ;0)


----------



## jrprich

bill111444 said:


> I second the Federal champion at wall Mart, 100 round value pack for $19.95...you can't find ammo any cheaper. Now all they have to do is keep it stocked.


I agree, great price and no failures do far.


----------



## Tip

Even most bulk in my area can't touch the per round cost for the Federal @ WallyWorld - its $19.47 per 100 around here and fortunately I've got 2 within about 5 miles of each other - usually get in at least weekly to see what's in stock. 100 round boxes go in about once a month usually about 10 per store and when the do whatever is left on the shelves goes home with me!


----------



## FloridaGuy

I shot both Independence and Blazer Brass ammo. I have put over 2000 rounds through my M&P's. Haven't had any problems


----------



## Easy_CZ

Blazer, WWB and Federal. I don't shoot greasy Russian crap ammo in my handguns. That stuff is reserved for my Mosins.


----------



## FloridaGuy

I just placed an order with Freedom Munitions for 500 rounds of 9MM Luger 115 gr. RN Training Ammo cost of the ammo was $84.50. Will be placing a order this weekend with them for .38 Special and .40 Cal.


----------



## norb5150

I mostly use cci blazer brass because when I was buying bulk, it was the most available for what I considered a reasonable price. My Ruger P91 will NOT cycle UMC so I have not bought it to try in any other gun or caliber. I also use Winchester WB for all my calibers when its available. I have never had any issues with the cci nor the wwb. usually when Im planning on a trip to the range I grab what I have in stock at home which happens to be cci currently because of past purchases. Also cci is currently available in 9mm 40 and 45 in bulk online. When I stop at hellmart, I will glance at the ammo rack and if any of the above calibers mentioned are availble in wwb or cci Ill pick some up.


----------



## billheck60

My carry gun likes Blazer, don't know why but it just seems to work smoother and I've never had a jamb or miss fire.


----------



## campbed

I've run all of these, they are all just fine, buy whatever is cheapest, ... for practice ammo.
Yesterday at the range, I hit the 2600 9mm rnds fired mark. I've had only 4 issues (punched primer and fail to fire). All four were Tula. 
So, price being equal, I would select Tula ammo last if there are others for the same price.
For practice ammo.
My SIG 226 MK25 will eat/run ANYTHING so far.


----------



## Glock Doctor

With me it's mostly Federal, 'Champion' (WM box stamp), or Blazer Aluminum. (Both use, 'copper washed' or clad bullets.) When I buy pistol ammo at Wal-Mart this is what I usually pick up. In a pinch I'll use Winchester, 'White Box'; but I prefer not to because the crap is really dirty and can be too often underpowered.


----------



## Smitty79

Freedom Munitions. Never a bad round.


----------



## Tip

Smitty79 said:


> Freedom Munitions. Never a bad round.


I used to think this.....

Recent range session....

Ammo was a 9mm 115gr round nose from a box of NEW ammo from a 1000 round bulk purchase from Freedom.
Have probably cycled 300 rounds or so through some Sigs and a H&K without any issue at all.
Have previously cycled 1000 rounds of re-manufactured 115gr round nose 9mm from Freedom without any issues at all (along with about 800 rounds of re-manufactured .380 through a Sig and a Walther).

What I had was a normal shot followed by a normal eject and a failure to feed -- cleared that round and next round failed to feed, cleared that one and next -- same thing. Set the weapon aside to look at later. When policing brass at the end of the session I found the half case. Very even, level separation (almost like a cut) right about half way up case. Failure to feed was due to ring of brass left in barrel -- once I left the line we broke the weapon down and the ring cleared easily from the barrel with no apparent damage to the barrel. Cleaned weapon later and everything looks as it should.


----------



## donk123

been over a year since last reply. a lot has changed. blazer and federal are my choices. good prices,decent accuracy,not too dirty. will not touch a steel cased round despite the savings-wear and accuracy.


----------



## genecx

Have been using Monarch 9mm brass with 0 problems. I have used their steel ammo in the past but stopped because I don't like the smell.


----------



## Garyshome

I know I know but just reload if you want em cheap.


----------



## Glock40man

ill use any. I don't care if something is dirtier than others, all my guns get cleaned after shooting any way so that doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Trybble1

*Can't say just yet...*



Glock40man said:


> ill use any. I don't care if something is dirtier than others, all my guns get cleaned after shooting any way so that doesn't make a difference.


I have bought some WWB JHP, UMC FMJ, and Federal Champion FMJ over the last month. I have yet to shoot any through my SR9 to date, but I have noticed that just looking at the ammo side by side that the Federal Champion just looks cheap/dirty. The cases have roll marks on them, all of them, and lead residue is all over the cases. They look like the plating is very thin at best. It looks more like they are "copper colored" than "copper plated". I don't see that at all with the WWB or UMC. No idea how any of them shoot. If I didn't know better, I'd think that the Federals are reloads.


----------



## high pockets

I shoot HPHG. That would be High Pockets Home Grown. I haven't purchased target ammunition in more years than I can remember. I have been reloading my own for a LONG time. If I had to purchase target ammo, I would have no idea what to buy, other than what I have read on the forums.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

I use mostly Federal and I'm straying away from Winchester. I've used the others on the list except regular Tula, I have shot their Brass Maxx.


----------



## DJ Niner

I haven't seen any myself yet, but I've been told by reliable sources that Federal is now making Blazer-style aluminum-case loadings in their Champion line. Apparently, it is showing up at Walmarts for $9.97 in 9mm caliber, and $14.97 in .40 and .45ACP (50-round boxes).

Again, I haven't yet tried it myself, but as a past user and fan of CCI Blazer centerfire ammo, I'm looking forward to testing some of this stuff when I see it.


----------



## slayer61

Freedom munitions and LAX ammo remans both make great range fodder. Not sure I've ever had a ammo related malfunction. 
YMMV


----------



## Scorpion8

Our local stores have started getting truckloads of Winchester white-box 100-count 9mm. Yea, it's FMJ loads, but it's cheap and shoots well. That's what I stocked up on. I think I'd even use it for SHTF because it feeds so well, but not for personal defense.


----------



## XD40inAVL

Shot them all, and a whole lot more that are not listed.


----------



## joebeasley

I shot 100 rounds of the 9mm federal aluminum case with no problems.


----------



## DJ Niner

joebeasley said:


> I shot 100 rounds of the 9mm federal aluminum case with no problems.


I agree. I've fired about 500 rounds since my initial post about it, and have had no problems and very good accuracy with it in my Glocks.


----------



## airbus

i use monarch from academy 50 rounds 50 $9.99 cheapest i can find , if i buy all that blazer comes next. Works perfectly fine in all of my guns


----------



## blueknight57

i have put probably 1000 rounds of tula through my shield and have had no problems at all


----------



## Dave_Sab

The 2 I use the most is Federal Champion and Blazer. 

Last week I was going to the range and wanted to pick up some extra ammo and purchased Tula from Walmart (they were out of Federal) no issues with it. It may have been a bit dirtier but I'm not concerned by that as I always do a complete tear down and cleaning after shooting.


----------



## denner

WWB is my first choice over other WallyWorld stock. S&B is very good as well.


----------



## Greybeard

I usually shoot Blazer Brass in my M&P and Storm. No issues.


----------



## CW

Herters has been both economical and performed fine.


----------

